# Help build my rave library!



## Mambi (Apr 28, 2021)

Hya all, Beltaine party next Saturday and I could use some new tunes. 

Anyone know any good rave-y dance songs they'd like to share? The kind that's 100% high energy and positivity...the music that makes you want to laugh and jump and shake your tails with friends? Instrumental preferred but considering anything tat screams "FUN DANCE PARTY!!!" I would love to add to the collection by then if you know any really good ones. 

Thanks in advance! Here's a simple example of the style I'm thinking...






or


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 28, 2021)

Clubwalker is one of my favorites







Good for pretty much any rave.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2021)

Selections from my library based on your suggestions


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 29, 2021)

Hiya cat bro! This one yeen can surely help you out...


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 29, 2021)

Apologies for spamming, but what I have doesn't fit into one post!


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 29, 2021)

And then some more...













Happy listening!


----------



## Mambi (Apr 30, 2021)

@Pomorek and @Kit H. Ruppell ...Thank you very much!!! tomorrow night, tails will be shaking awesomely. Blessed Beltaine! <_starts adding songs to playlist>_


----------



## Kyrick (May 3, 2021)

You are having a rave? Al'ight;

*[Just seen i'm a little late... still, build up your library ** ]*

Some fast paced tracks to dance to!


----------



## Kyrick (May 3, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Apologies for spamming, but what I have doesn't fit into one post!


You have got some _tunes_ there!


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

Well, you asked for it. My name isn't Raever for nothing after all.



Spoiler: Borgore - Unicorn Zombie Apocalypse



Some hardcore bass for you.











Spoiler: Pendulum - Blood Sugar



Some good ol' (slightly lighter) drum n' bass.











Spoiler: SR3L - Greenhill Zone



This one is less jumpstyle rave and more Kandi rave but it's sonic so I couldn't resist...











Spoiler: Max Brhon - Cyberpunk



Annnnnd a dash of light rave cyberpunk in case you needed it.


----------



## Mambi (May 3, 2021)

Raever said:


> Well, you asked for it. My name isn't Raever for nothing after all.



And a name well earned it seems! <_giggle_> Thank you for the great tunes, added to the playlist.


----------



## Lexiand (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

another music topic to add to my links.

nice


----------



## Rukani (Jun 26, 2021)

This entire mix is pretty good.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 12, 2021)




----------

